# Clamp storage



## Weaversdad (7 Nov 2017)

Anyone got any good ideas/ methods for storing clamps ?.
Preferably wall hung not a floor standing rack. I've done a search of the site but didn't find much.

Much appreciated,
Pete


----------



## MattRoberts (7 Nov 2017)

I use a simple system of a board with a bunch of vertical slots in it, supported by a French cleat. Make it nice and easy to adjust / expand as required


----------



## NazNomad (7 Nov 2017)

Same as Matt, a board with slots/holes in it... albeit on a much smaller scale.

Mine is bolted to the front of a metal cupboard to save wall space.


----------



## Tasky (7 Nov 2017)

I'd probably look at a simple 'towel rail' style method, at least to start with. Anything the tops can hook over and hang from.


----------



## John Brown (7 Nov 2017)

In my extremely small and cluttered shed, I simply clamp them to the central roof joist(if that's the right term), so they sit horizontally just above my head. My shed is so small that I can generally reach out and grab one of the single-handed Irwin quick clamps when I need it.


----------



## ColeyS1 (7 Nov 2017)

This is my effort




Angle iron bolted to the wall with bar welded on top.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MattRoberts (7 Nov 2017)

I think there's a couple of key factors that influence what storage solution is best for you:

1. What sort of clamps are you storing? Thin bar clamps, pipes or aluminum rectangular sections? This will influence whether you can use slots or you need to use brackets
2. Do you have more space in your shop across a wall or coming out from a wall? This will influence whether you house them in a row across a wall or stack them coming out from the wall


----------



## Weaversdad (7 Nov 2017)

MattRoberts":30rmchit said:


> I think there's a couple of key factors that influence what storage solution is best for you:
> 
> 1. What sort of clamps are you storing? Thin bar clamps, pipes or aluminum rectangular sections? This will influence whether you can use slots or you need to use brackets
> 2. Do you have more space in your shop across a wall or coming out from a wall? This will influence whether you house them in a row across a wall or stack them coming out from the wall



Mixture of all sorts really.......t bar , thin bar, f, g , all the usual sort of stuff.
Wall space I have aplenty !, I'm in the fitting out process after building my new shop ( ill get some pics up when I have a 3 post count)......I have room for either vertical hanging or horizontal stacking, just not sure which way to go......

Pete


----------



## MarkDennehy (8 Nov 2017)

I figured "they're clamps, they clamp onto things", so I just stick some cheap woodies pine strips (about 50mm by 20mm) to the wall edge on with screws and clamped the clamps to them. 











Works okay. If I had more room I'd probably stack them a bit more but there's a short table going there soon.


----------



## Weaversdad (9 Nov 2017)

MarkDennehy":3rtjowfe said:


> I figured "they're clamps, they clamp onto things", so I just stick some cheap woodies pine strips (about 50mm by 20mm) to the wall edge on with screws and clamped the clamps to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simple enough and works well.......might just go with that idea.
What's the beat up barrel?.....home made dust collection?

Pete


----------



## MarkDennehy (9 Nov 2017)

Yup, pressure buckles it if you jam the intake by hoovering up dust an accidentally letting it grab a flat surface for any length of time. Still works fine though.


----------



## MattRoberts (9 Nov 2017)

MarkDennehy":3djz8udy said:


> Yup, pressure buckles it if you jam the intake by hoovering up dust an accidentally letting it grab a flat surface for any length of time. Still works fine though.


Mark, you can make a really simple pressure release valve in the lid to stop that from happening


----------



## MarkDennehy (9 Nov 2017)

Huh. Neat trick Matt. What gives the spring return though? I can't make it out from that photo.


----------



## ED65 (9 Nov 2017)

One or more of the options in this old article might suit:


----------



## MattRoberts (12 Nov 2017)

MarkDennehy":18xdo1r7 said:


> Huh. Neat trick Matt. What gives the spring return though? I can't make it out from that photo.


You can either attach a spring, or in my case it's manual! You just pull the cable tie to reset. It doesn't trip often enough to warrant an automatic one, in my book


----------



## Steve Maskery (12 Nov 2017)

Weaversdad":2d23b90v said:


> Wall space I have aplenty
> Pete



Braggard 

Mine are one a slotted board hanging on a French cleat. It's a good solution if you have wall space aplenty 

S


----------

